# New Member - Wanting to do this Right



## NewToronto (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi - last year I put up a post about PCT - and how I should do it - but when I told everyone - the cycle I used - most replies - were that I didnt know what I was doing - and that I should not have even tried gear if I dont how to use it - so this year - before I do anything - I want to ask if I am doing it right - so here goes - I planning on running the following:

Sus - 250ml/wk
Eq - 300ml/wk - its the 200 strength

both of these for 12-15 weeks 

and around wk 10 introduce - Anavar - 20-30 mg/day

just looking for a gain of maybe 5-7 lbs lean muscle - I m 34 - 150 - 5'7 - already lean but want to add the muscle

Please advise - so this year I do it right


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*NewToronto* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! You might want to check out the stickies then repost this in another section so more people can help ya out. Good luck!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to IM! Post you question in the anabolic zone and we will do our best to help you out


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^^welcome


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dath (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2012)

Weclome to the best board bro


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board. We are happy to have you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!  I'm sure you'll find all the info you need to meet your goals.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## windjam (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2012)

Wecome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## tballz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------

